# Factory wax??



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

So is the factory wax good enough to go snowboarding with? I have been jumping around a little bit on my carpet with my board so do I need to re wax it to go boarding or should it be fine for one day?

thanks.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You'll get a day at most out of it.

Factory/machine wax is identical to rub-on wax.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

so should i hot wax it before i go? or should i just go once before having to wax it again


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd personally just wax it right away. You'll noticed a bit of slowing and scraping near the end of your first day. The factory wax I have had experience with is good for only a few runs, not a few trips.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

alright... is it better to let a shop wax it? I dont have a snowboard iron and i dont really feel like buying one as i just broke the bank on my new set up anyways.. how much does a shop usually charge for a wax?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Pro shops charge different amount depending on the type of waxing you get. About $10-$15 is common where I have been. You save money in the end by buying your own stuff. I wax every 3 or 4 trips. A $30 iron doesn't seem so expensive after all. And you can buy wax in bulk.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Be careful, some shops like to use machines for waxing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Be careful, some shops like to use machines for waxing.


you're in vancouver right?

What about boardroom? Or westbeach?


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

There are lots of threads already on here about waxing. If you're broke now, sure send it to a shop there are places you can get it done fairly cheaply. However I'd really recommend learning how to wax it yourself. It's super easy, it just takes time. Snowolf put up some great videos to help you DIY the first time. I think waxing yourself is a good way to bond with your equipment, it'll help you see if there's any damage, or if you're wearing your board out in a weird way. Dakine sells a good kit, or you can assemble the pieces yourself in 30 mins at Home Depot or Canadian Tire. I took my board to a shop once and only once for a wax and was totally dissatisfied with the job they did -- to their credit though, once the season starts, they've got dozens of boards to wax everyday and just can't give your $$$ board the TLC it deserves.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If you cant afford a "waxing" iron, goto Good Will and buy an iron for 2 dollars, buy a plastic window scraper from the dollar tree, and some good all temp wax from your local shop. If your feeling fancy even some aluminum foil to cover your iron so you dont have to deal with the holes...maybe cost you 10 bucks total max.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> If you cant afford a "waxing" iron, goto Good Will and buy an iron for 2 dollars, buy a plastic window scraper from the dollar tree, and some good all temp wax from your local shop. If your feeling fancy even some aluminum foil to cover your iron so you dont have to deal with the holes...maybe cost you 10 bucks total max.


does the aluminum foil over the holes trick work?!!!!!!!?


I would wax it. most new boards say there good for like 3 days on the mountain but if youve already played with it on the carpet it my be a good thing to get done.


ive never heard of these machines though:dunno:

the shop i take mine to does it by hand.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> does the aluminum foil over the holes trick work?!!!!!!!?




The holes never give me a problem... only use aluminum foil if you using ur moms iron.... or she will kick your ass


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> does the aluminum foil over the holes trick work?!!!!!!!?
> 
> 
> I would wax it. most new boards say there good for like 3 days on the mountain but if youve already played with it on the carpet it my be a good thing to get done.
> ...


if im correct its just a spinning belt that rubs wax into your board? or maybe thats what they use for a base grind. I wouldnt know... im going off of a 3 year old memory from when i rented :cheeky4::cheeky4:




arsenic0 said:


> If you cant afford a "waxing" iron, goto Good Will and buy an iron for 2 dollars, buy a plastic window scraper from the dollar tree, and some good all temp wax from your local shop. If your feeling fancy even some aluminum foil to cover your iron so you dont have to deal with the holes...maybe cost you 10 bucks total max


Dude... your a fucking genious =D


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I went to a shop that had a machine wax my board once. They just fed it into this belt that ran my board under a giant wire brush for a minute. Then, some sprayer put wax on the board and it ran through a buffer. It was pretty quick, but seeing my board around all those spinning moving parts made me nervous. That's why I wax mine now.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I went to a shop that had a machine wax my board once. They just fed it into this belt that ran my board under a giant wire brush for a minute. Then, some sprayer put wax on the board and it ran through a buffer. It was pretty quick, but seeing my board around all those spinning moving parts made me nervous. That's why I wax mine now.


That's exactly how the factories do it, too.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Sick-Gnar said:


> does the aluminum foil over the holes trick work?!!!!!!!?


the aluminum foil thing worked for me, if you accidentally rub it against the metal edge too hard it'll turn to a sad shredded mess though. it worked, just gotta watch the temps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

so i am picking up my new board when it gets in. ( sometime befor the 24) then i am leaving for winter park the 24. should i wax it or just ride the factory wax that weekend. 

if i wax it shouoold i do anyhting befor aplying wax?


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey do you guys do anything with your new board besides waxing it? like anything with the edges for someone whoe rides all mountain


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

boarder3 said:


> hey do you guys do anything with your new board besides waxing it? like anything with the edges for someone whoe rides all mountain


i wouldnt do anything


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I actually love waxing boards, I just hate the waxy mess at the end. Yeah i used my dads old iron, Tin foil is a bitch. It started shredding on me, so I used it without the aluminium foil and it worked much better (mine has holes). Metal scrapers are much quicker but you have to be careful with them. My friend accidently scratched to the base of the board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Detune the tip and tail if it's a metal edge.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

boarder3 said:


> hey do you guys do anything with your new board besides waxing it? like anything with the edges for someone whoe rides all mountain


Yuh, ride it.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;97050 said:


> Yuh, ride it.


This is truth!


----------

